# Brown long-eared bat.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, I am a man with a bat. The wee thing was in the mother in laws hallway doing bat type things. Brought it round to my house for some peace and quiet and shall be releasing it as soon as dusk arrives.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Released it about half hour ago. Nice to see it flutter away unscathed :no1:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

what a cute little chap(ess). glad it survived your mother in law.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

sorry I didn't see this sooner, bit late now but where did you release it? bats have to be released exactly where they came from as they find their own roost simply by memory.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> sorry I didn't see this sooner, bit late now but where did you release it? bats have to be released exactly where they came from as they find their own roost simply by memory.


I was aware of that and made sure and released it out the back of my house which leads onto the front of the Ma in laws house, which is where the bat was found. Maybe only twenty-thirty feet away from each other.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

great, no problem then. well done. you have no idea how many problems I encounter with lost bats. (usualy because vets take them in and don't bother to take details about where they came from, just pass them on)


----------



## JaMMiT (Sep 12, 2010)

My Friends dad house has a loft, so he went up there one day and he heard some noise he took a torch up there and there was about 3,000+ Bats, Later that day a bat company came round and stuck selletape all other his loft hatch so he couldn't disturb them


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Yes, I am a man with a bat. The wee thing was in the mother in laws hallway doing bat type things. Brought it round to my house for some peace and quiet and shall be releasing it as soon as dusk arrives.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Really really cool photos here, and what a great ending mate.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Really really cool photos here, and what a great ending mate.


Cheers, fella  Rescuing and releasing the bat was awesome but having my wee girl there when I released it and her shouting 'bye bye, baby bat' and then her chatting away and saying the baby bat was away back to mummy bat and daddy near brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww very cute, look at his teeth though wow


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

They are great.. even in the City centre here we have them..


----------

